# New user, but cant seem to respond to anyone on yhe classifieds



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

Hawaii50320.

You need two weeks membership and 20 posts before you can use the Classifieds including conversations. Classifieds view/access explained.


----------



## Hawaii50320 (Jun 28, 2021)

So does that mean I can comment on other posts 20 times or I have to create 20 posts myself?


----------



## KillerHoyt (Jul 19, 2021)

Hawaii50320 said:


> So does that mean I can comment on other posts 20 times or I have to create 20 posts myself?


Either one counts, im on the same boat except I created the account yesterday thinking I could just go and reply to people in classified. It stinks because from what I hear there are still tons of scammers out there 🙁


----------



## hornaddiction (Nov 27, 2004)

Welcome to AT! What kind of bow are you looking for?


----------



## Hawaii50320 (Jun 28, 2021)

hornaddiction said:


> Welcome to AT! What kind of bow are you looking for?





hornaddiction said:


> Welcome to AT! What kind of bow are you looking for?


I have an old hoyt I bought new so I was gonna stick with them. Was hoping to catch a deal on one of the newer carbon style ones. Missed a good deal last week. But I'm left handed so not as common.


----------



## hornaddiction (Nov 27, 2004)

Hawaii50320 said:


> I have an old hoyt I bought new so I was gonna stick with them. Was hoping to catch a deal on one of the newer carbon style ones. Missed a good deal last week. But I'm left handed so not as common.


My brother shoots Hoyts and he is left handed I will ask him if he wants to sell any of his bows.


----------



## Hawaii50320 (Jun 28, 2021)

KillerHoyt said:


> Either one counts, im on the same boat except I created the account yesterday thinking I could just go and reply to people in classified. It stinks because from what I hear there are still tons of scammers out there 🙁



What do you mean scammers? I guess I'm new to this. I'm left handed so it's a little slower I imagine finding what I'm looking for. Found a hoyt carbon something the other day I think he said was a year old. Under a 1k but I was 15hrs to late on it. He had put out his phone # so that helped. I also have a long draw length so that doesn't help.


----------



## Hawaii50320 (Jun 28, 2021)

hornaddiction said:


> My brother shoots Hoyts and he is left handed I will ask him if he wants to sell any of his bows.


Ok I appreciate it. What's his draw length?


----------



## AO_5 (Dec 1, 2019)

I'm in the same boat. Hoping to be out of archery talk jail soon haha.


----------



## hornaddiction (Nov 27, 2004)

Hawaii50320 said:


> Ok I appreciate it. What's his draw length?


I'm not sure his draw length he's on night shift right now but I will talk to him about it when he gets off. What's your draw length?


----------



## Hawaii50320 (Jun 28, 2021)

hornaddiction said:


> I'm not sure his draw length he's on night shift right now but I will talk to him about it when he gets off. What's your draw length?


----------



## Hawaii50320 (Jun 28, 2021)

I think it's closer to 31


----------



## antaresproper (Jul 18, 2021)

I understand the point of the limit, I’ve never run into more scammers than buying archery gear (maybe power tools).


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

As this post has turned into a pseudo Classified ad due to some of the posts, it will be closed.


----------

